# New Clarion DRZ9255 (not mine)



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems too cheaply priced... Fraud ?

Clarion DRZ9255 High Fidelity AM/FM CD Player - eBay (item 180491064436 end time Apr-14-10 08:05:12 PDT)


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

_It's an auction....there is no actual price. Don't you think you're jumping to conclusions?_


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

audioaddict said:


> _It's an auction....there is no actual price. Don't you think you're jumping to conclusions?_


No. I've been following these decks for a while on ebay. Used ones sell for $650 +.
This is new.. thats' why it seems odd. 
People who have the decks know what they are worth.


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

Robb said:


> No. I've been following these decks for a while on ebay. Used ones sell for $650 +.
> This is new.. thats' why it seems odd.
> People who have the decks know what they are worth.



But it isn't a firm price....you know...people are bidding so it'll go higher. Or are you simply suspicious because it's listed as 'new'.

Sorry...don't get it.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

audioaddict said:


> But it isn't a firm price....you know...people are bidding so it'll go higher. Or are you simply suspicious because it's listed as 'new'.
> 
> Sorry...don't get it.



Im suspicious because it has such a low starting price, with no reserve, with 2small pictures.


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

Robb said:


> Im suspicious because it has such a low starting price, with no reserve, with 2small pictures.


You paranoid little man...



there...added a smiley


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

ive seen it i dont think its paranoia hes 80%feedback with a pic of a box I WAS GOING TO BID THEN I SAID FI im not sure i wouldnt pull the trigger one will come around sooner or later ive been waiting for a while i do know a guy but were haggling on price


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

you crazy canadiens better stay away from this one lol


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

id rather try to find you one i got a bad feeling on this one dont wanna see anyone get fu%^&d


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Even if it is a scam, the buyer is 100% protected as long as they are confirmed and verified. They'll side with the purchaser almost every time if a problem arises.

I don't think it's a scam myself.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

wes007parks said:


> you crazy canadiens better stay away from this one lol


LoL.. Dont worry. I already have a DRZ.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

i hear ya but who wants to go through the aggravation but you never know it waould suck if you did get it and it had issues idk you might be right


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

The guys feedback isn't so hot


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep them low for me. :0


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sniper5431 said:


> Keep them low for me. :0


haha. why you thinking of getting one ??


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

My 300 wants one. Its system is jealous of my son's car.


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

wes007parks said:


> ive seen it i dont think its paranoia hes 80%feedback with a pic of a box I WAS GOING TO BID THEN I SAID FI im not sure i wouldnt pull the trigger one will come around sooner or later ive been waiting for a while i do know a guy but were haggling on price


I agree with you on the feedback. Kind of crappy history. For that reason I WOULD be hesitant to deal with the guy.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

the feedback is low, but I dealt with this seller before and it worked out 100%


----------



## plasticeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Clarion DRZ9255 AM/FM CD Player Head Unit New in Box NR - eBay (item 200461597229 end time Apr-21-10 18:00:37 PDT)

factory refurb here


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

i won this, got it today. pristine condition. i am more than happy.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

83corolla said:


> i won this, got it today. pristine condition. i am more than happy.


Congrats... IMHO you have one of the top 3 HU's made... I have had DENON Z1, Pioneer P99RS, P9 wP9 DEQ ,even P01 (jap) Rockford 8150, Mac4000, 

if you want good cd transport no BT or Ipod... this is one of the best.

IMHO the new Pioneer is nice but too much junk in the HU. It would had some balls if they did the processing in a separate unit made the screen on the HU bigger and such.

The new Pioneer is still awesome just me ranting away about the problems a few users have. ( over heating, Ipod control quick working )

they should have asked the DIY Members what we needed. :laugh:



.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

"they should have asked the DIY Members what we needed. :laugh:"





i wish someone would do that, and then build a deck!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

While the DRZ is a nice HU I would put a few more above it in the sound quality department, just my opinion of course (i have had a few as well )

Nice all-in-one solution for 4-way active setups but they are getting a bit too pricey to make it worth it for me...

FYI I think that Pioneer ask their competitors what they wanted in an HU and the P99RS/P01 was their solution, you have to realize that the DIY community is a small niche market and while DIYMA is supposed to be, just look at how many people are not using DIY raw driver


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish radio manufactures would do something like "build your own" where YOU could select the EXACT specs that YOU want...now that would be sweet


----------



## herrubermensch (Jan 23, 2009)

plasticeye said:


> Clarion DRZ9255 AM/FM CD Player Head Unit New in Box NR - eBay (item 200461597229 end time Apr-21-10 18:00:37 PDT)
> 
> factory refurb here


I won this and should receive it Monday or Tuesday! I can't wait!


----------

